# IUD Billing issue



## karrot57 (Jan 17, 2008)

Is anyone getting a denial from Anthem for IUD's? I've got 2 in the last 2 weeks that are denying 58300 stating it's incidental to J7302...... I've never had a problem with them before.


----------

